# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Galicia Costa >  Presa de Anllo

## manuelra



----------


## jlois

Bienvenido de nuevo Manuelra y mostrándonos como siempre tus magníficas imágenes que algunos ya echábamos en falta. Gracias por tu trabajo.

----------


## perdiguera

Parece muy pequeña, como si se tratara de un azud.
La foto como siempre buenísima.
Gracias manuelra.

----------


## REEGE

Hola manuelra, peazo foto... hasta los buenos aparecen en los desembalses... jejeje
Un abrazo y como siempre las fotos las mejoras como nadie.

----------


## No Registrado

Esa foto es del Azud de Anllo tiene una altura del cauce al aliviadero de 10,5 metros, pero no os equivoqueis este es uno de los rios de galicia con el caudal mas variable, ya que en pleno septiembre lleva 1200 l/min pero ya se tienen registradas avenidas de 650000 l/min

----------


## jlois

Perdón ???????... 650 000 l/min ??????

Ejem...ejem... no estoy muy familiarizado con este cauce en cuestión pero creo que a esa cifra habría que quitarle algún cero... creo.

----------


## perdiguera

Eso son unos 11 m3/ seg. Bien pudiese ser.

----------


## Luján

Creo que a jlios le pasó lo mismo que a mí, pensó en l/s en vez de l/min.

----------

